

The Internet Gets a Stock Index - dood
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nasdaq_internet_index.php

======
run4yourlives
Sweet, I'll take a short on that.

On second thought, looking at the list of companies, I'm not seeing a lot of
web 2.0 hype. In fact, that list looks pretty stable. (Sonicwall?)

------
maurycy
You think you're nerd? So, why your savings aren't on ^QNET?

------
initself
I can't find an equivalent QNET entry on Google Finance.

